# Please help! 2 week old baby having seizures



## AshHayden (Jan 12, 2020)

Hi, 
We have a 2 week old baby Pygmy that suddenly started having seizures. Our sweet little girl was her normal active self and then suddenly collapsed, completely stiff and foaming at the mouth. We immediately wrapped her in a blanket and she slowly started regaining consciousness..She are about an hour after the initial seizure (she is bottle fed cows milk) and stood up a little and seemed to be coming around.. but has since had 2 more seizures and lethargic and her heart is beating rapidly. We have one after hours vet and they do not treat goats nor would they offer a recommendation to a suitable alternative. We are all on our phones right now calling around for a willing after hours vet that will see her. From researching online, I have come across several posts that suggest giving her thiamine, MOM, CBD and baking soda...? Any quick input would be beyond appreciated! we reference your forums for advice all of the time so we wanted to post here. we love our little girl!!! 
Thank you!!


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

@SalteyLove


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What is her temp? Any other symptoms at all? Could she have eaten something poisonous?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

How much does she weigh and how milk is she being fed? Could be Floppy Kid Syndrome. Where milk is sitting and becomes toxic. Its not uncommon for a baby to lay splayed out, like a rag doll dropped on the floor, even seize then recover like nothing is wrong, only to go down again. I would start by pulling her off milk and feed electrolites instead for 24-36 hours ( add baking soda to the bottle each time to help restore PH, give a shot of CD Antitoxin and a dose of Milk of Magnesia (1/4 cc per pound) If no MOM try dissolving 1/2-1 teaspoon baking soda in enough water to drench slowly.
It can take up to 2 weeks for undigested milk to become toxic. If this treatment does not seem to make her better then she is dealing with something else but I would try this just in case..baby can die with FKS.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

It wouldn't hurt to give her vitamin b complex sub q .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would get the kid to the vet right away. 

Hopefully things are OK.?


----------



## AshHayden (Jan 12, 2020)

Thanks guys! Sorry for the late response! We got in touch with someone last night whom we had purchased another of our goats from, and he gave us some thiamine and we immediately gave her a shot of it and have noticed some improvement. We have her on the thiamine every 6 hours. It’s really strange, right before we gave her the first shot, she had another seizure.. immediately after the seizure she wanted down (we have her inside, in bed) and she started walking around, almost in a trance.. it’s hard to explain but she would walk in a loop around the room and walk right past me like she didn’t even see me. It’s like she was on repeat, around and around the room. I don’t want to say that she was uncoordinated but her strut was off.. almost like her legs were noodles (if that makes sense). My nephew has epilepsy so we understand that there can be physical after effects immediately following a seizure but not like this, just unsure if this is a common occurrence in goats. She had a total of 8 seizures last night, but none today thank goodness! Each seizure lasted between 5-30 seconds. Her eyes rolled back, her head turns to the right, tongue hangs out, jaws clenched, stops breathing and her entire body goes stiff. We could tell when she was about to have one because her heart would begin to beat rapidly. She is doing a LOT better today..She is up and moving around and was playing earlier, eating fine, just her personality seems off.. she’s a little skittish and occasionally hides in the closet..she dosent want much to do with us which is beyond strange. She has always wanted someone to hold her, play with her, pet her.. I mean constantly! But today she hasent wanted much attention from us. When she was born she would not nurse on her mother.. we tried every trick in the book but it wasn’t happening, so she has been bottle fed since birth so she’s always had special treatment and honestly, she loves it and we do too. Her brother(who is also spoiled), took to mom just fine. We started her on kid colostrum by MannaPro and then a kid milk replacer with probiotics also by MannaPro.. she had insane diarrhea so we switched her to cows milk about 10 days ago. Initially it was 3 ounces every 6 hours and then 4 ounces every 6 hours. The switch to cows milk immediately fixed her diarrhea issue. Yesterday she and her brother got a treat for the first time, we gave them each a organic graham cracker about the size of a quarter.. neither ate the entire thing, they sort of sucked on it and nibbled a bit.. that’s the only change in their diet and brother is doing just fine so hopefully that wasn’t it. We researched her symptoms last night and came across Goat Polio.. the symptoms (strange walking in circles, etc) seemed dead on.. Thanks you guys for replies and advice!! We really really appreciate it, I will keep everyone updated on her progress.
Oh! Also, we gave her nutri drench this morning and started her on a electrolyte supplement today and cut back on the milk. Do you guys think we should continue this route? And add some baking soda to her diet? 
Thanks again in advance!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Goat polio is tough to watch but you're doing great!
Keep giving the vitamin b every 6 hours around the clock no stopping till she's 48 hours without any symptoms! This is critical. Probios to help keep her rumen populated with beneficial bacteria twice a day. 
Hang in there you're doing the right thing by her. She'll come back to her loving self it just might take a bit of time and patience.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

when its time to start milk again and to know how much milk to feed multiply her weight by 16 to get weight in oz. then multiply that by 10% to see hw much milk per day she needs ..this is a start up point. Divide that amount into 4 bottles. add a pinch of baking soda in first bottle of the day. After her bottle, stand her up and feel her tummy. You want a flat but firm tummy, not too poochy and not sunken in. Adjust amount she gets by 1/2 oz or so +/- based on that need. Re weigh her weekly. 

So glad she is improving


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice, prayers sent, poor baby. Good work.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Did she get alot of colostrum when she was born? Does she holler when you squeeze her knees or elbows or joints period?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

@AshHayden - how is your bottle doeling?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Dei Kautz (Oct 13, 2021)

AshHayden said:


> Hi,
> We have a 2 week old baby Pygmy that suddenly started having seizures. Our sweet little girl was her normal active self and then suddenly collapsed, completely stiff and foaming at the mouth. We immediately wrapped her in a blanket and she slowly started regaining consciousness..She are about an hour after the initial seizure (she is bottle fed cows milk) and stood up a little and seemed to be coming around.. but has since had 2 more seizures and lethargic and her heart is beating rapidly. We have one after hours vet and they do not treat goats nor would they offer a recommendation to a suitable alternative. We are all on our phones right now calling around for a willing after hours vet that will see her. From researching online, I have come across several posts that suggest giving her thiamine, MOM, CBD and baking soda...? Any quick input would be beyond appreciated! we reference your forums for advice all of the time so we wanted to post here. we love our little girl!!!
> Thank you!!


*Please never feed cows milk to a baby goat to hard for them to digest. Lesson 1...I.. doing great hop little girl is ok*


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

@Dei Kautz this is an older thread. 

We recommend whole cows milk to baby goats when goats milk is not available. We find It's easier on them then most replacer. Never had a single issue with babies drinking cows milk.


----------

